# UBCD version 5



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

UBCD Version 5 is out now. Looking forward to see what they've added..

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Ultimate_Boot_CD_UBCD_d4981.html


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Latest app list can be found in \ubcd\website\index.html on the CD.

Change history:

- Updated PLoP Boot Manager to V5.0.10. 
- Updated Memtest86+ to V4.10. 
- Updated HDClone to V3.8.5. 
- Updated SeaTools for DOS to V2.17. 
- Updated AVIRA AntiVir Rescue System V3.6.9-20100509220907. 
- Updated help and error text in ubcd2usb.cmd.

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2358

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Software RED = New BLUE = Version change

BIOS: 
!BIOS 3.20 Freeware 
BIOS 1.35.0 Freeware Website says V1.35.1, but program displays V1.35.0. 
CMOSPWD 5.0 GPL 
KEYDisk n/a GPL 
WipeCMOS 1.2 Freeware

CPU: 
CPU Burn-in 1.00 Freeware The Linux version which is included in UBCD is at V1.00. V1.01 applies to Windows only. 
CPUinfo n/a GPL 
Intel Processor Frequency ID 7.2.20041115 Freeware 
Intel Processor Identification Utility 4.22.20100302 Freeware 
Mersenne Prime Test 24.14 Public domain 
Stress 1.00 GPL 
StressCPU 2.0 Freeware 
x86test 0.10a GPL 

Boot Management: 
Boot Partition 2.60 Freeware 
boot.kernel.org (BKO) n/a Freeware 
EditBINI 1.01.1 Freeware 
GAG (Graphical Boot Manager) 4.10 GPL 
Gujin 2.8.1 GPL 
MBRtool 2.3.100 Freeware 
MBRWork 1.07b Freeware 
netboot.me n/a Freeware 
PLoP Boot Manager 5.0.10 GPL 
Smart BootManager 3.7.1 GPL 
SPFDISK 2000-03t Freeware 
Super Grub Disk 0.9799 GPL 
Super Grub2 Disk 1.30 GPL 
XFDISK 0.9.3 beta Freeware 
XOSL (Extended Operating System Loader) 1.1.5 GPL

Data Recovery: 
Offline NT Password & Registry Editor 080802 n/a 
PhotoRec 6.12-WIP GPL Included in Parted Magic. 
TestDisk 6.12-WIP GPL Included in Parted Magic. ( I think this is in the wrong place)

Hard Disk Information & Management: 
AMSET 4.00 Freeware 
ATA Password Tool 1.1 Freeware 
ATAINF 1.3 Freeware 
Change Definition Utility (for Fujitsu M16xx/M2915 HDDs) n/a Freeware 
DiskCheck 3.8 Freeware 
DISKINFO 1.02 Freeware 
ESFeat 2.30 Freeware 
Feature Tool 2.15 Freeware 
SMARTUDM 2.00 Freeware 
UATA100 3.06 Freeware 
UDMA Utility (for Fujitsu MPD/MPE/MPF series HDDs) n/a Freeware 
UDMA Utility (for Fujitsu MPG series HDDs) n/a Freeware 
Ultra ATA Manager June, 2003 Freeware

Hard Disk Diagnosis: 
ATA Diagnostic Tool 7.0 Freeware 
DLG Diagnostic 4.15 Freeware V5.x has been reported not to work on some older machines, so V4.15 has been included as a backup. 
DLG Diagnostic 5.04f Freeware 
Drive Fitness Test 4.16 Freeware 
ES-Tool 3.00g Freeware 
ESTest 4.50 Freeware 
GWSCAN 3.15 Freeware For IDE hard drives 10GB or smaller. 
GWSCAN 5.12 Freeware For IDE hard drives larger than 10GB. 
HDAT2 4.7.1 Freeware 
HUTIL 1.21 Freeware From soeren: "HUTIL 2.00 lacks the possibility to view the SMART values and it appears to be a lot slower than 1.21. It's only needed for the newest Samsung drives, the "older" ones still work with 1.21." 
HUTIL 2.10 Freeware 
MHDD32 4.5 Freeware 
MHDD32 4.6 Freeware 
PowerMax 4.09 Freeware 
PowerMax 4.23 Freeware 
SCSIMax 1.21 Freeware 
SeaTools for DOS 2.17 Freeware 
SeaTools for DOS 1.10 Freeware 
SHDIAG 1.25 Freeware 
ViVARD 0.4 Freeware

Hard Disk Cloning: 
CopyWipe 1.14 Freeware 
EaseUs Disk Copy 2.4 Freeware 
g4u 2.4 BSD 
HDClone 3.8.5 Freeware 
partimage 0.6.8 beta 1 GPL Included in Parted Magic. 
Partition Saving 3.80 Freeware 
PC INSPECTOR clone-maxx 1.0 Freeware

Hard Disk Low-Level Editing: 
Disk Editor 3.0 Freeware 
DISKMAN4 4.01 Freeware 
DiskSpy Free Edition 2.0 Freeware 
PTS DiskEditor 1.04 Freeware

Hard Disk Wiping: 
[email protected] KillDisk Free Edition 4.1 Freeware Free Edition. Supports "One Pass Zeros" method only. Note that KillDisk V5.x is Windows only. 
CopyWipe 1.14 Freeware 
Darik's Boot and Nuke beta.2007042900 GPL 
Fujitsu Erase Utility n/a Freeware 
HDDErase 4.0 Freeware 
MAXLLF 1.1 Freeware 
PC INSPECTOR e-maxx 0.95 Freeware Actual version is 0.95 Build 775, but is referred to as 1.0 on product website. 
SUTIL 1.01 Freeware

Hard Disk Installation: 
Data Lifeguard Tools 11.2 Freeware 
DiscWizard 2003 10.45.06 Freeware 
DiscWizard 10.0.5077 Freeware MaxBlast V5.0 is essentially the same thing i.e. OEM version of Acronis TrueImage. Startup Recovery Manager not included. Didn't see much use for it on the bootable CD, plus it can be activated in the Win32 program itself if required, or you can copy over the "Recovery Manager" folder youself. 
Disk Manager 10.42 Freeware 
MaxBlast 4.0 Freeware

Partition Management: 
Cute Partition Manager 0.9.8 Freeware 
FIPS 2.0 GPL 
Free FDISK 1.3.1 GPL 
GParted 0.5.2 GPL Included in Parted Magic. 
Partition Resizer 1.3.4 Freeware 
Partition Saving 3.80 Freeware 
PTDD Super Fdisk 1.0 Freeware 
Ranish Partition Manager 2.40 Freeware Using stable version because V2.44 is beta and reported to be buggy. 
SPFDISK 2000-03t Freeware 
XFDISK 0.9.3 beta Freeware

Memory: 
Memtest86 3.5 GPL 
Memtest86+ 4.10 GPL 
TestMemIV n/a Freeware 
Windows Memory Diagnostic n/a Freeware

Others: 
AVIRA AntiVir Rescue System 3.6.9-20100509220907 Freeware 
FileLink 3.01 Freeware This program is part of Caldera OpenDOS V7.03.
UBCD FreeDOS R1.36 n/a Based on NwDsk V3.40.

Parted Magic 4.10 GPL (This is an Operating System that loads with many tools, accessories, web browser ect)
including:

Chrome Web Browser 5.0.360.0
Clam AV
EmelFM2
Erase Disk
GParted
Ghost 4 Linux
Hard Disk Health Inspection
ISO Master
Make Parted Magic USB
PC CMOS Cleaner
PC Disk Eraser
PC Login Now
PC Regedit
PCMan File Manager
Partition Image
PhotoRec
Saving Parted Magic
System Profiler and Benchmark
TestDisk
TrueCrypt
UDPCast Disk Cloning
FProt AV
I cannot find the Clam AV program, I can find the updater, but not the program.

Peripherals: 
ATAPI CDROM Identification 2.22 Freeware 
CD Index 1.1 Freeware 
CHZ Monitor-Test 2.0 Freeware 
Parallel Port Information System 1.45 Freeware

System Information: 
AIDA16 2.14 n/a Discontinued 
ASTRA 5.45 14-day Demo 
Hardware Detection Tool 0.3.6 GPL 
NSSI 0.60.38 Freeware 
PC-Config 9.33 Freeware Discontinued 
PCI 1.1 Freeware pcidevs.txt: 22-01-2008 
PCISniffer 1.5 Freeware 
System Speed Test 32 4.78 Freeware 

Maxblast went from version 5 to 4?

Removed software: I have not looked at the disk itself, this is just making comparisons using what UBCD has posted on the website for 4.1.1 and what is on the 5.0 CD

DocMem RAM Diagnostic
CTIA 2.7 
DIMM_ID

Disk Manager (Seagate) 9.56a 
Diagnostic Tool (Fujitsu) 6.90 
Salvation HDD Scan and Repair
MAXLLF (Maxtor)
SUTIL 1.01 
UDPcast
XXCOPY
[email protected] Partition Recovery
DOS Navigator 6.4.0 
File Maven 3.5a 
Necromancer's DOS Navigator 2.15 Build 4000 
D-Browse 1.24 Must enable long filename support for it to work. 
Volkov Commander 4.99.08 alpha Or you can just type "vc" at the DOS prompt to launch this file manager. 
Eraser for DOS 5.82 
Active NTFS Reader for DOS 1.0.1 
EditBINI 1.01.1 
Avira NTFS4DOS Personal 1.9

All Network Tools

All DOS boot disks

All Linux Boot disks

.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow, thanks, good to see the latest Memtest...:up:


----------

